# Royal Products Live Center



## November X-ray (Aug 7, 2012)

Bought a new MT2 Royal Products live center today off of ebay for $66 plus 11 bucks and change shipping. The seller showed he had 6 units for sale, five remaining in case anyone else is interested. Based on the part number these list for $360 on Royal's website.

Now if I can just find me some good dovetail cutters!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a very good deal. Royal builds fine centers. I don't have anything 2MT, but some of you guys surely do, so ought to go for that deal.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 7, 2012)

What is the seller's ID?  I searched the 'bay but couldn't find any at that price.

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats on the score. I've bought quite a few dovetail endmills on Ebay.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 8, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> What is the seller's ID?  I searched the 'bay but couldn't find any at that price.
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> -Ron



Seller's ID - "ScottrHair"


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 8, 2012)

I just checked and there is no longer anything listed on Ebay from this seller or from the ad I purchased from. I do have an email where it shows the unit shipped this morning, I hope to have it in a few days and then I can verify it was indeed a good deal. Perhaps he sold all of them and took down the posting??? I'm pretty new to the ebay thing still as this is only the second item I have personally purchased from there!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 8, 2012)

That seller is a newbie to Ebay, only 8 sales. Next time you go to ebay you can search just his items by using the advanced search engine. You will find the word advanced along the search line at the very end. Go there and search by seller. Right now he has 5 more items for sale.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Bill! Now if only I can buy the winning lottery ticket!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 8, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> I just checked and there is no longer anything listed on Ebay from this seller or from the ad I purchased from. I do have an email where it shows the unit shipped this morning, I hope to have it in a few days and then I can verify it was indeed a good deal. Perhaps he sold all of them and took down the posting??? I'm pretty new to the ebay thing still as this is only the second item I have personally purchased from there!



Dang!  "Day late and a dollar short" again.   Sounds like a great deal and at that price I'm not surprised they would be gone.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 9, 2012)

This just showed up here at work instead of shipping to my home as I thought it would, oh well at least it came to me in brand new condition and the USPS shipping cost was more than I paid.


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel fortunate to have snagged this one!!! In the paperwork from Royal is a post card that says, "Wanted - Old Live Centers, send in your old worn out live centers regardless of brand, size or taper and if we cannot rebuild it we'll offer you 35% trade in allowance towards a new Royal center".

I imagine my old one will cost more to "rebuild" than my new Royal so perhaps I will try to find some reasonable bearings and rebuild it myself, if I can figure out how to remove the old bearings without too much trouble. Might have to pack it full of grease and force them out.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 9, 2012)

Just a reminder NX. You have to see someone named Roger on the 23d and you have the 24th off. :rofl::rofl::rofl: Nope, on second look that says Roger has the 23-24 off. That means you havta work twice as hard. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

"Billy G" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually Roger has this afternoon, tomorrow and saturday off as well as the 22nd thru the 26th this month. He just left here and already I'm getting calls for him, go figure!


----------

